# Goodbye Love



## Djshakes (Jun 7, 2016)

Before



 
After


 

Never thought the day would come.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't you hate those days........ something better will come your way.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2016)

It just goes to show, that we are all just, caretakers.
Some guys take great care of them while they are in their possession, such as you, Tim.
And some guys part them out never to be seen again, such as Mortijohn.
They say, it's yours to do as you please, so there's nothing wrong with destroying the bike.
I say, really?
The Brownie Autocycle is a classic example of a bike with an impeccable chain of custody.
Every owner of that bike to date has been a great caretaker.
Here's to a long line of great caretakers!
May the new owner enjoy it's company and someday pass it on to the next great caretaker.

PS. No offense Mortijohn. It's just that sometimes these bikes need to be respected for what they are.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow. Can't belive you would let it go.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 7, 2016)

is this for paying attorney's fees?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey... before you close it up...can I have that sweet fender bomb, dealie-wacker?...you know...the one that was "lost in shipping."


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 7, 2016)

Sometimes selling a kidney on the black market doesn't sound so bad. This just might be one of those times.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I wish I would have been a position to make a run at that one or the other two. I view collecting the same way Marty does though. We are merely caretakers of these historical artifacts until we pass them along. I know the day will come that I will that I will have to move my stuff along as well. In the event I don't see it coming my executor has a short list to contact to ensure they get good homes! Tim, I hope the bike brought you joy while you owned it and congrats to the new owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 7, 2016)

The jewel tanker shipped out last week.  Boxing both Cantilevers this week.   The beauty is the three will stay together as a set. Not to get sanctimonious but I really wanted them to stay together.  Could I have squeezed a little more out of them by splitting up the trio?...maybe.  I didn't really try though or I might have been tempted.  It's funny, since I have decided to sell all my bike stuff I haven't had a lot of regrets.  In fact, I am more anxious to get them gone for the space.  It's weird, I guess when my mind is made up that is it.  I wouldn't say I have a new hobby, not to the extent of bike collecting, but collecting pinball machines is pretty fun.  Also, a few of my close friends are also collecting them so that adds to the enjoyment.  Where most of my friends would look at the bikes and sort of scratch their heads, now they are anxious to play with my new toys.  The parallels between the pinball market and bike hobby are almost identical.  People are very particular about the condition etc. and these are made in the early 1990's unlike bikes made in the 30's!  I just wanted to buy one for the mancave and found out it is an entire collectible market; much like someone wanting to buy an old bike to ride and then the bug bites you.  If anyone knows of an Adams Family or Twilight pin let me know!  Take care guys!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm glad someone stepped up! Just those three bikes are an incredible collection unto themselves. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> It just goes to show, that we are all just, caretakers.
> Some guys take great care of them while they are in their possession, such as you, Tim.
> And some guys part them out never to be seen again, such as Mortijohn.
> They say, it's yours to do as you please, so there's nothing wrong with destroying the bike.
> ...




I'd like to get on the waiting list to be a caretaker.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 7, 2016)

much like grapes, these all look alike and are about as common.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> much like grapes, these all look alike and are about as common.



Sounds like closet Schwinn envy! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 8, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like closet Schwinn envy! V/r Shawn



nah, if I want one there's a Wal-Mart 2 miles away, I can go get one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> The jewel tanker shipped out last week.  Boxing both Cantilevers this week.   The beauty is the three will stay together as a set. Not to get sanctimonious but I really wanted them to stay together.  Could I have squeezed a little more out of them by splitting up the trio?...maybe.  I didn't really try though or I might have been tempted.  It's funny, since I have decided to sell all my bike stuff I haven't had a lot of regrets.  In fact, I am more anxious to get them gone for the space.  It's weird, I guess when my mind is made up that is it.  I wouldn't say I have a new hobby, not to the extent of bike collecting, but collecting pinball machines is pretty fun.  Also, a few of my close friends are also collecting them so that adds to the enjoyment.  Where most of my friends would look at the bikes and sort of scratch their heads, now they are anxious to play with my new toys.  The parallels between the pinball market and bike hobby are almost identical.  People are very particular about the condition etc. and these are made in the early 1990's unlike bikes made in the 30's!  I just wanted to buy one for the mancave and found out it is an entire collectible market; much like someone wanting to buy an old bike to ride and then the bug bites you.  If anyone knows of an Adams Family or Twilight pin let me know!  Take care guys!



Its funny how something that was once so important can become trivial, I just kicked my GF to the curb and I'm having the same non emotional response.  Looking forward the the extra time and $$$ savings.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Its funny how something that was once so important can become trivial, I just kicked my GF to the curb and I'm having the same non emotional response.  Looking forward the the extra time and $$$ savings.




Okay, now that right there is funny.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 8, 2016)

I am Sam
Sam I am

That Sam-I-am
That Sam-I-am!
I do not like
that Sam-I-am

Do you like
brown Autocycles with tan

I do not like them,
Sam-I-am.
I do not like
brown Autocycles with tan.

Would you like them
Here or there?

I would not like them
here or there.
I would not like them
anywhere.
I do not like
brown Autocycles with tan.
I do not like them,
Sam-I-am

Would you like them
in a house?
Would you like them
with a mouse?

I do not like them
in a house.
I do not like them
with a mouse.
I do not like them
here or there.
I do not like them
anywhere.
I do not like brown Autocycles with tan.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


Would you like them
in a box?
Would you like them
with a fox?

Not in a box.
Not with a fox.
Not in a house.
Not with a mouse.
I would not like them here or there.
I would not like them anywhere.
I would not like brown Autocycles with tan.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.

Would you? Could you?
in a car?
like them! like them!
Here they are.

I would not,
could not,
in a car

You may like them.
You will see.
You may like them
in a tree?

I would not, could not in a tree.
Not in a car! You let me be.
I do not like them in a box.
I do not like them with a fox
I do not like them in a house
I do mot like them with a mouse
I do not like them here or there.
I do not like them anywhere.
I do not like brown Autocycles with tan.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.

A train! A train!
A train! A train!
Could you, would you
on a train?

Not on a train! Not in a tree!
Not in a car! Sam! Let me be!
I would not, could not, in a box.
I could not, would not, with a fox.
I will not like them with a mouse
I will not like them in a house.
I will not like them here or there.
I will not like them anywhere.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


Say!
In the dark?
Here in the dark!
Would you, could you, in the dark?

I would not, could not,
in the dark.

Would you, could you,
in the rain?

I would not, could not, in the rain.
Not in the dark. Not on a train,
Not in a car, Not in a tree.
I do not like them, Sam, you see.
Not in a house. Not in a box.
Not with a mouse. Not with a fox.
I will not like them here or there.
I do not like them anywhere!

You do not like
brown Autocycles with tan?

I do not
like them,
Sam-I-am.

Could you, would you,
with a goat?

I would not,
could not.
with a goat!

Would you, could you,
on a boat?

I could not, would not, on a boat.
I will not, will not, with a goat.
I will not like them in the rain.
I will not like them on a train.
Not in the dark! Not in a tree!
Not in a car! You let me be!
I do not like them in a box.
I do not like them with a fox.
I will not like them in a house.
I do not like them with a mouse.
I do not like them here or there.
I do not like them ANYWHERE!

I do not like
brown Autocycles
with tan!

I do not like them,
Sam-I-am.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I am Sam
> Sam I am
> 
> That Sam-I-am
> ...




*Wow ... there's a half hour of your life you will never get back ... that's a lot of effort for a self proclaimed non-Schwinn guy ... just sayin' *


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Its funny how something that was once so important can become trivial, I just kicked my GF to the curb and I'm having the same non emotional response.  Looking forward the the extra time and $$$ savings.




Sounds like you have matured quite a bit.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 8, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Wow ... there's a half hour of your life you will never get back ... that's a lot of effort for a self proclaimed non-Schwinn guy ... just sayin' *



not really, I just copied the whole story, then pasted it into my word processor. from there it's as easy as using the find and replace function with a few choice words. hit replace all and voilà!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2016)

?

Can't a guy just say goodbye to an old friend without it turning into a Schwinn bashing session?
That bike is one of very few original condition early model B-707 Autocycles in a desirable color scheme.
I know you guys think that bike is common as dirt, but it is not!
 Now couple that with a matching condition, make/color/model SA 207 and model B 607, and you can understand why Tim wanted to keep this trio together.
That type of Trifecta is not likely to ever be put together again.
They are all spectacular original bikes, and although you guys all say, its only a Schwinn, you know deep down in your heart, those are special bikes.
I have publicly voiced my opinion of the aesthetic appeal of the Shelby built bicycles, but I know deep down that those bikes are unique and very special in their own right.
I don't think I'd ever have a garage full of Shelby's, but I can certainly understand why a guy would.

Great bikes, Tim!
I'm sorry that we couldn't reach a deal on one of them, but I am glad to see that they will remain together as a very unusual trio.
No matter what the Peanut Gallery says, I know that those bikes were something very special.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 8, 2016)

Great bikes! I would very much love to have one.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 8, 2016)

I BELIEVE CHARLIE  CHURCHILL SOLD OFF PREWAR SCHWINN HIS COLLECTION AND MOVED OUT OF STATE.  HE ALSO HAD SOME KILLER BIKES.
AND SEVERAL YEARS LATER HE WAS BACK COLLECTING BIKES AGAIN.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2016)

catfish said:


> Sounds like you have matured quite a bit.



I don't know, she called me a lot of things in our last big fight but I'm pretty sure "mature" was not an adjective she used.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 8, 2016)

Love me some Pinball! Have a completely restored High Speed (game I learned "how to play pinball" on in '86) and a Fish Tales.

I used to think those toys were expensive...then I found pre-war balloons. 

Absolutely beautiful bike by the way.

Chad


----------



## Intense One (Jun 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I am Sam
> Sam I am
> 
> That Sam-I-am
> ...



Holy mackerel!  Now I know what Sam doesn't like!


----------



## momo608 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have noticed collectors are more steely about letting things go. When a collector makes up their mind that it's time to move on it's more like get it out of here. It's the guys with one of something that get all emotional. I bought a few old cars where the sellers were actually crying on pick up day. I was embarrassed for them.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 9, 2016)

Bummed to hear you are moving on Tim, always enjoyed hanging out and chatting with you...and this was one hell of a set of bikes, whew, beautiful...don't be a stranger, there is always room for an old bike...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2016)

Tim - I never got to say anything about your bicycles ---- I was so thrown off by the long winded comment from 37Fleetwood ... 

What an honor to see the three brown & tan Schwinn bicycles in person when I passed by a month or so back @ you new pad - what a trio for sure in a very desirable color - not your typical Schwinn - the Catfish pics where the memory on how I remember the Canti - Stunning bicycle on the wooden floors of your old pad - great original bicycle to inspire & admire -

Glad they found a new caretaker that understands the significance of these bicycles - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 9, 2016)

HOW ABOUT A LOOK AT THE TRIO THAT WAS?


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 10, 2016)

Wes,  if you go to bicycle chronicles young should see some pics of the three together under the bicycles section. 

Is Scott the only bike collector lurking the forums here that doesn't own a bike?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 10, 2016)

There may be a million Schwinn bicycles out there, but thats just it, they are still around and everywhere. Good strong bicycle that stood the test of time. They are every kids dream during the Christmas holidays and graced many homes next to the tree on Christmas morning. The definition of Schwinn to me = Timeless!


----------



## robertc (Jun 10, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> There may be a million Schwinn bicycles out there, but thats just it, they are still around and everywhere. Good strong bicycle that stood the test of time. They are every kids dream during the Christmas holidays and graced many homes next to the tree on Christmas morning. The definition of Schwinn to me = Timeless!



Joe,

I grew up as a kid in the 60's. We were not dirt poor however a Schwinn was out of my parents budget. I had cousins who were fairly wealthy. They had Schwinns. I was always jealous so now I have my Schwinns. I agree, if they were not quality back then why are they still around 75 plus years later.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 10, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Wow ... there's a half hour of your life you will never get back ... that's a lot of effort for a self proclaimed non-Schwinn guy ... just sayin' *




Horton hears The Who.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> Wes,  if you go to bicycle chronicles young should see some pics of the three together under the bicycles section.
> 
> Is Scott the only bike collector lurking the forums here that doesn't own a bike?




I think there are few on here but he's definitely winning the competition to be the Cabe's # 1 troll at the moment.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 10, 2016)

AMAZING GROUP OF AUTOCYCLES!  NEEDS TO BE SHARED FOR POSTERITY!
https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...1/55e88a_9d8e4eed6d64429e855b0417f1ae9d62.jpg


----------

